# Guess It.



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, here are the rules. I post something. It can be anything. A picture of a location (should be recognizable, dont take a shot of your sidewalk outside), a person, a question...even song lyrics, and the other members must guess it. You can keep track of your points in your sig. Once you guess it right, its your turn to post something for other people to guess. You can switch it up whenever, so if you guess the title of a song after someone posts the lyrcis, feel free to move to a different category. Example:

What is this:










Reply:

G23.40SW: Thats a Jetta, my favourite car!

G23 would get a point, and a chance to post a new item.

I'll start it off:

What is the name of this song:

None must sleep! None must sleep!
And you, too, Princess,
in your cold room,
gaze at the stars
which tremble with love
and hope!

But my mystery is locked within me,
no-one shall know my name!
No, no, I shall say it as my mouth
meets yours when the dawn is breaking!

And my kiss will break the silence
which makes you mine!

(No-one shall know his name,
and we, alas, shall die!)

Vanish, o night!
Fade, stars!
At dawn I shall wi


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haha, 3 tenors baby, nessun dorma or something like that...i have that cd!!!

how about this


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> haha, 3 tenors baby, nessun dorma or something like that...i have that cd!!!
> 
> how about this












Is that an mk19?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah...lol, how'd you know that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> yeah...lol, how'd you know that?


Hehe, I have my ways!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mt kilemanjaro? (sp?)


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

nattereri2000 said:


> mt kilemanjaro? (sp?)


Yep, go ahead and post









Current Leader Board:

DannyBoy17: 1
Nattereri200: 1
r1dermon: 1


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

name that jet

View attachment 101056


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

f-14 tomcat?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> f-14 tomcat?


nope


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Thunderbird?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Thunderbird?


lol nope. comon guys.
ill give you a hint
its russian made. starts with SU....anyone? anyone?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Sukhoi Su-27, ukranian. i can tell by the ukranian logo on the back.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Sukhoi Su-27, ukranian. i can tell by the ukranian logo on the back.


there we go! lol good job. yep, from my families home land the great ukrain. 
okay hyphen you post now


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

su-37

f*ck.. too late


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here's one, i suspect jiggy or mike might get it first, but let's see:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whoo, im out on this one. no idea


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

mario sperry


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> mario sperry


i called it


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

who is this


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rolls


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ur turn.. lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here's a classic...and no, it's not freddy mercury


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Great, the UFC guys have taken control









Is that Tom Selleck :laugh:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Great, the UFC guys have taken control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA tom selleck!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

don frye

my turn..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i actually have seen many of his fights on UFC...but i forget the name...grrr, cant think


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

kinda hard to tell from the pic...im guessing ralph?

nm, roger


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

jiggy said:


> don frye
> 
> my turn..


thats rocky

lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

eddie bravo.. what a ***


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

tito mahooten


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

For fucks sake..post like Mickey Mouse or somethin :laugh:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> eddie bravo.. what a ***


don't hate! appreciate.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

don frye! thats it. bad ass


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*drool*

kyra

okay, this one's easy and the last one from me tonight:

jiggy's favorite fighter:


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ill let all u mma fans out there answer this.. its easy..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you guys gayed this thread with your damn mma sh*t...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> you guys gayed this thread with your damn mma sh*t...


no sh*t. way to riun a already doomed topic.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> yeah...lol, how'd you know that?


Hehe, I have my ways!
[/quote]

lol Little late, but guys make sure your image's name isn't a giveaway when you look at the url properties.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lame with just the fighter pics..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll start us off again...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to kill you, over and over.

The above is an SKS.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cheaters, you gotta give the other guys a chance, it's only 8:30am


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

looks like an ak with a different stock


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mma=the gayest thing since dannyboy

elaborate jiggy...not an AK, similar gun though, very popular, and VERY cheap.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ah.. an sk..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> mma=the gayest thing since dannyboy
> 
> elaborate jiggy...not an AK, similar gun though, very popular, and VERY cheap.


Is my post invisibe?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

an SK.....ONE MORE LETTER!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SKS


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol

you got it...YOU EDITED THOUGH...i had looked at your post earlier, but didnt notice the edit...my bad. your turn.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Couldn't be bothered thinking of anything else, it's relatively easy to anyone with an intrest in firearms.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

G23 got it


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> Couldn't be bothered thinking of anything else, it's relatively easy to anyone with an intrest in firearms.


AS-50 Seals sniper setup...50cal. semiauto...Niteforce optic


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> Couldn't be bothered thinking of anything else, it's relatively easy to anyone with an intrest in firearms.


AS-50 Seals sniper setup...50cal. semiauto...Niteforce optic
[/quote]

Correct, just a standard AI AS50 with a scope though.

Your turn


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Something totally different, what and where?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Genki sudo!! damn about 12 posts too late
Kyra gracie


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

hyphen said:


> mma=the gayest thing since dannyboy
> 
> elaborate jiggy...not an AK, similar gun though, very popular, and VERY cheap.


Just for that, Im going for the Colts this season, Vinitairi with a clutch overtime field goal!

Was the last pic the Taj Mahal?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

russian parliment russia


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Powder said:


> russian parliment russia


No but close, here is another from the other side
View attachment 101099

This guy was there selling tea 
View attachment 101100


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

is it this building in turkey


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jiggy has the location but what is the building called?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The Spires of the Blue Mosque, Istanbul


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i think acestros right,








i googled it :nod:


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

acestro said:


> The Spires of the Blue Mosque, Istanbul


True, your turn


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sweet. I'll give another pic if you guys dont get this quickly. Guess the snake (not the poor lizard)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

eastern common brown snake?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope. More exotic and the neck is kinda flexible...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

no idea







, I want to see another pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

as requested...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought it was a cobra, Indian cobra?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> Nope. More exotic and the neck is kinda flexible...


 Demansia textilis??
[/quote]

...nm


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

king cobra


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not a king, but definitely a cobra...

...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

no idea so just going to name some cobras
Spitting cobra, 
Cape Cobra,
Indian Cobra
Egyptian Cobra, 
Monocled Cobra, 
Eastern Water Cobra,
Gold's Tree Cobra, 
Shield-Nosed Cobra, 
False Cobra,
Black Cobra,

any of them?









a sand cobra?









I made up a name :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It is one of those....


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Oxus cobra? or Egyptian Cobra?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

but not a sand cobra











Fastmover13 said:


> Oxus cobra? or Egyptian Cobra?


Nope.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i was gonna say naja naja, but too brownish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon is about to get it

...nope, not yet....

correct genus


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

monocle cobra? possibly albino?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Monocled Cobra :nod:

Cape Cobra, 
Egyptian Cobra :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Natural color (although there is a dark phase). I'm not sure what to do with multiple guesses... but it is one of those three!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Monocled Cobra 
Cape Cobra,

one of these :nod:

i'm going to say cape :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

boba fett said:


> Monocled Cobra
> Cape Cobra,
> 
> one of these :nod:
> ...


Good edit, it's a Cape Cobra (Naja nivea)


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i'm going to say- nivea?









woops to fast :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Go ahead fett...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Is that the same snake in your avatar Acestro?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I thinking give me a minute

what kind of small mammal is this


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

anybody/


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

boba fett said:


> anybody/


is that a northern german brown back bumble rat?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> is that a northern german brown back bumble rat?


nope

this is a hard one


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

boba fett said:


> > is that a northern german brown back bumble rat?
> 
> 
> nope
> ...


oookay. is it a mouse?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

YAY you got it :laugh:

No jk, it is hard :nod:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

boba fett said:


> YAY you got it :laugh:
> 
> No jk, it is hard :nod:


what do i look like a small mamal expert?!?! im outta here!!!








(peels off in car)


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> what do i look like a small mamal expert?!?! im outta here!!!


well alright, if nobody else has an anwer I'll give it to you guys

kinda ruins the game, not getting the answer


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

welp boba, you did it again, you ruined a thread


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> welp boba, you did it again, you ruined a thread










not again

anybody, before i give the answer away









nobody seems to get it


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

pica


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> pica


jiggy is correct


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

who is this 
View attachment 101165


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

alessio sakara

who's this? >


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i wanna give others a chance.. first name starts with a j.. last name ends with an ulver.. lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dude i love MMA/UFC all that jazz. but i couldnt tell you whose who to save my life. 
lets try things oppose to people next round.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

only if someone can guess who this is. jiggy gave practically his whole name :/


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Jens Pulver.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

what division is he in?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

scrappy got it.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Well Jiggy gave most of it away. Give me a sec to host a pic so it doesn't give it away in the properties.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hacksaw jim duggan. no brainer.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Right on!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here's one that i dedicate to the brits:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

SID VICIOUS?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

right on.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I should probably add a hint. His middle name is Moses.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jean luc picard...

george bernard shaw without a beard...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Nope. He had a relationship with Colt.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> I should probably add a hint. His middle name is Moses.


John Moses Browning?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

One more hint:
One of his inventions made in 1911 is still in use today.

Oh, nevermind. Crazyklown89 got it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

corvette


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

thats what i was gonna say.. 60s model


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

corvair?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

avanti


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Is that the same snake in your avatar Acestro?


...nope, maybe I'll use that snake later!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

name that game
View attachment 101229


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

doom II


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....not exactly looking like the never 'ending' game :laugh:


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I got the car right.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I dunno. All the Avanti's I gis'ed have single headlights, that one Kclown posted has dual headlights and a seperate parking light. Also the rear pillars on an avanti are triangle and that one is rectangle.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

You are right Scrappy, the Avanti front end looks nothing like that car, Avantis are azz ugly


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Let's get this game rolling again.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol, it's a 1963 vette Rondine.

Goddamnit Will, you might as well have fuckin posted "car".


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bwahha, i won

btw, that cartoon is silverhawk, if i remember correctly.

lemnme dig up a pic..

kk heres one.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 101331
??????


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, you're right, that's Silverhawks.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> lemnme dig up a pic..
> 
> kk heres one.


That's Mikhail Baryshnikov.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Михаил Николаевич Барышников


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


>


R2D2 as a fetus?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


>


carberator


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Nope. It has to do with the exhuast system on some cars.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

some kind of pnumatic motor?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

fuel filter?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Nope. Think turbo cars.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

A waste gate?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, you got it.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Only b/c of your hint

This might be too easy...

View attachment 101338


Artist?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Another by the same artist.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> Another by the same artist.


Chihuly


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

True, your turn


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

oh no the thread has died

hey we need to get this goin again scrap5000 whats up


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Let's get her rolln agian. What video game are these characters from? And you get an extra dork point if you can name the missing character. If you know you got it right then go ahead and post another question.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry guys, tax season got me tied down like a mo-fo...can I still post anyway, since it's been an hour since Scrappydoo's post?

Anyway, if I can then I post this:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Rio De Janerio?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

looks like monaco


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Let's just pick up from Scrap's post.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nope, and nope...it is a city in Europe, tho...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

San Marino? Palermo?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

how bout madrid


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Malta?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Nope, and nope...it is a city in Europe, tho...


Venice?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

bagdad? LOL


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hahah, bagdad...

It's Naples, Italy. I think DannyBoy was closest, so you get to go, yo


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Who is this:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Who is this:


Dave Evans aka "The Edge"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

edge

damnit, beat me to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Yep, your go Scrappy.

hyphen Im getting a 10g tommorow, new SW project


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yep, your go Scrappy.
> 
> hyphen Im getting a 10g tommorow, new SW project


nice. reef?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You can get this right by answering either who this belongs to, or what it represents.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

IllMitch?:laugh:


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I was gonna use him for a pic but I forgot he's in my avatar.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my board is fast and danger.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Something Iwilani ?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Something Iwilani ?


Iwalani is my wife's middle name. It means heavenly seabird in Hawaiian.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Shazam!!!???


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

it's a long shot from shazam's logo...but it could be.

SHAZAM!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hahhahaha! It does look kinda like Shazam's logo. I'll give you a hint....

Vietnam.

Ok, I'm going to sleep. If you know you got it right for sure, then keep the thread going.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

25th Infantry Division, 3rd Corps, headquartered in Cu Chi

TROPIC LIGHNING

or a taro leaf

ok i know i got is so heres another










edit: fixed pic

once again u know it keep goin i have to go to work


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

werdna said:


> 25th Infantry Division, 3rd Corps, headquartered in Cu Chi
> 
> TROPIC LIGHNING
> 
> ...


Ya, that's right.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's the Easter Uprising Medal. Damn, that was a hard one to find. I googled military medals and had to dig for a while.

Ok, what game is this? Again, if you get it right, post another question.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that isnt street fighter for the NES is it?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No, I think that's Double Dragon.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> No, I think that's Double Dragon.


Correctamongo!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


> Something Iwilani ?


Iwalani is my wife's middle name. It means heavenly seabird in Hawaiian.
[/quote]

Beautiful name


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> No, I think that's Double Dragon.


Correctamongo!
[/quote]

Here's another classic game, couldn't find a screenshot.


----------

